

Ask HN: Cross Browser WebRTC Implementation? - Jeremy1026

Does anyone know of a cross browser (IE9+, Safari, Chrome, Firefox) library that allows two-way A&#x2F;V communication? I am willing to pay for the service, but I don&#x27;t want to have the users download a plugin if at all possible.
======
arnaudbud
WebRTC on IE & Safari > Today, no other choice than a Plugin. As far as I
know, only one enable WebRTC locally, unbundled from any platform:
[http://Skylink.io/plugin](http://Skylink.io/plugin)

WebRTC Platform as a Service (a-z): \- [http://Bistri.com](http://Bistri.com)
(uses Skylink Plugin) \- [http://Tokbox.com](http://Tokbox.com) (plugin for
IE) \- [http://Sightcall.com](http://Sightcall.com) (driver for IE & Safari)
\- [http://Skylink.io](http://Skylink.io) (plugin for IE & Safari) \-
[http://Twilio.com](http://Twilio.com) \-
[http://Voximplant.com](http://Voximplant.com)

Looking for a list of all the WebRTC solutions?
[https://webrtcindex.com](https://webrtcindex.com)

~~~
evenisse
An other plugin is available. It is webrtc-everywhere (
[https://github.com/sarandogou/webrtc-
everywhere](https://github.com/sarandogou/webrtc-everywhere) )

